# Podcast - Pharmacology for the Prehospital Professional



## pcbguy (Jun 3, 2013)

Hello all

I recently found a podcast by Dr Jeffrey Guy on iTunes called "Pharmacology for the Prehospital Professional"

I cannot download it and it looks like the site it was hosted on doesn't have it anymore. It is still listed on iTunes though. 

Has anyone else listened to these? Any idea where I can get them?

I emailed Dr. Guy but no response so far. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 3, 2013)

Listened to most of them. They match up with his book of the same title. They're good, very very basic. Decent intro though.

If they're listed on iTunes you should be able to download them.


----------



## pcbguy (Jun 3, 2013)

Robb said:


> Listened to most of them. They match up with his book of the same title. They're good, very very basic. Decent intro though.
> 
> If they're listed on iTunes you should be able to download them.



Yeah I keep getting an error when trying to download to my iphone and going from the computer it never starts playing. Just sits there with a spinning icon.

Frustrating. 

Anyone know of any other good pharmacology podcasts? Or any other type?

Thanks for the reply Robb!!


----------



## shyandroid (Jun 4, 2013)

To parrot @Robb - I've listened to all his podcasts multiple times and should be downloadable.  I own an i5 which uses wifi to DL all podcasts using apple's podcast app.

If you own that app - search for EMS and you'll find a plethora of EMS-related podcasts.

I've personally listened to Dr. Guy for the majority of my EMT course, his explanations are clear and straightforward.

Good luck.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 5, 2013)

I really enjoy Dr. Guy's speaking style, he has a fair amount of podcasts out there ICU rounds is awesome, I love that one. The PHTLS series is cool too. Not all Dr. Guy either, lots of different speakers.

Agree on trying the podcast app.

I will reiterate what I said in my first post, his prehospital pharm stuff is an awesome intro, it is not the end all be all of pharmacology education. Far from it.


----------



## pcbguy (Jun 5, 2013)

I have a bunch of podcast on my iphone 5 and I have been using the podcast app. 

The ICU Rounds is great. But I cannot download the Pharmacology one. Can one of you gentlemen try it and tell me if it works for you?  

I have also found it on a website and it will not play from there. It appears that it is hosted on a site called Libsyn and they aren't hosting it anymore so the link to it isn't working.


----------



## pcbguy (Apr 27, 2014)

Anyone ever find where I can download these? It seems that wherever they were hosted before the files are gone. 

Hoping someone has them stored somewhere. 

Thanks!


----------



## Brandon O (Apr 27, 2014)

Are they not on iTunes? I thought he had all his stuff up there.

If not I'd email him.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 27, 2014)

I downloaded them through podcast junkie, an android app... But I think I still have them in my itunes library... I will see about hosting them on a torrent when I get off shift Monday morning and home.


----------



## pcbguy (Apr 28, 2014)

iTunes won't download them. Tried for a long time and the other day when I looked they weren't on there anymore. I will gladly host them for everyone to download. I hear they are good. 

I emailed but never heard anything back. I appreciate both your responses. 




TransportJockey said:


> I downloaded them through podcast junkie, an android app... But I think I still have them in my itunes library... I will see about hosting them on a torrent when I get off shift Monday morning and home.



That would be awesome! I have a dropbox and google drive account I can put them in and share the folder with everyone so they can download them. 

Thanks!


----------



## NPO (Apr 28, 2014)

I loved his podcasts. Listed to all of pharmacology and some of ICU rounds and PHTLS.

I'd love to get my hands on the missing files.


----------



## pcbguy (Apr 28, 2014)

If I get them I will definitely post the link for download. 

I like the ICU Rounds. Haven't listened to the PHTLS ones but am looking that up now.


----------



## NPO (Apr 28, 2014)

The PHTLS is recordings of various lectures given at a PHTLS conference I believe. I think a couple are people other than Dr. Guy. 

These podcasts came up one day talking with a medic I was working with. Said he used a podcast to help in medic school but couldn't remember the name. I offered up Dr. Guys podcast and he said "That's it! I love that you also listen to it. This partnership will work out well." it did.


----------



## pcbguy (Apr 28, 2014)

I've listened to a few others. 

ICU Rounds
EMCrit
EMS Lecture Series
The FlightBridgeED Podcast
Dirt Medicine

Mostly I look at the topics and pick ones that sound interesting and download those. I hope someone can find the Pharmacology ones though. I'm downloading the PHTLS ones now. I do quite a bit of travelling and these are great while on the road.


----------



## NPO (Jun 14, 2014)

Has anyone found the pharmacology podcasts?


----------



## pcbguy (Jun 14, 2014)

Nothing yet. Hoped TransportJockey was able to get them off his itunes. 

I got the book but it's a no go on the podcasts so far.


----------



## NPO (Jun 14, 2014)

Id love to listen to then again...


----------



## pcbguy (Jun 15, 2014)

I'll gladly host them for everyone to download if anyone can get their hands on them.


----------

